# Mubarak’s Doha visit ends Egypt-Qatar differences, sources say



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/new...gstanding-egypt-qatar-differences-say-sources



President Hosni Mubarak’s visit to Doha, Qatar on Wednesday has ended longstanding bilateral and regional differences between the two countries--on issues such as Palestine-Israel and Darfur--according to diplomatic sources.

The same sources said the visit would serve to benefit Egyptian laborers living in Qatar, as well as the two Egyptian nationals charged by Qatari authorities with industrial espionage. They noted that Emir of Qatar Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani had promised Mubarak to resolve the latter problem as soon as possible.

The sources concluded by noting that both heads of state had agreed to boost investment between the two countries.

Translated from the Arabic Edition.


*****

I never knew there were any differences? Well at least good news a move towards more peace in the middle east.

Don't know about Darfour - but I bet when my wife finds I am off to Egypt Darfive will break out in my house


----------

